# Kamera in Acrobat 3d



## maya_83 (2. August 2006)

Hallöle,...

kann mir eventuell einer von euch sagen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, Kameras bzw. Kameraanimationen aus Maya mit in Acrobat 3d zu importieren?
Und wisst ihr, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, in Acrobat 3d den Bewegungsfreiraum einer Kamera einzuschränken?

Liebe Grüße Maya


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

Hier hast Du eine Liste aller Formate, die von Acrobat 3D importiert werden können.

Anbei mal noch ein paar nützliche Links, die Dir evtl. weiterhelfen:

http://www.acrobatusers.com/tech_corners/3d/
http://dtp-pool.de/adobe-experts/adobe/schulungen/acrobat-3d/index.htm


----------

